# Favourite Actor/Actress?



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Who is you favourite actor or actress? My personal favourite is Rod Steiger. B) Has anyone ever seen "Marty"?


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

My favorite actor is Gregory Peck. ("To Kill a Mockingbird", "The Scarlet and the Black", etc.) (I guess I have to say "was".   :mellow: ) I also like Kellie Martin, Glenn Close, and Ben Kingsley quite, and some otehrs I can't remember right off.


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

don't worry, most of the really good actors are deceased now <_< 

I also love glenn Close, Sir Connery, and a few deceaced ones


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oistrach13_@Aug 12 2004, 09:18 PM
> *don't worry, most of the really good actors are deceased now <_<
> 
> I also love glenn Close, Sir Connery, and a few deceaced ones
> [snapback]1499[/snapback]​*


Too true.  I didn't know Glenn Close was too.


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

no don't worry, glenn is alive and well, and so is sir sean , I was saying that in addition to those two, I like a few deceased ones


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Don't know that I have a favourite...they come and go...at the moment I prefer more light-hearted fare...

...but over the years I've liked Sandra Bullock, Kevin Sorbo, Julia Robertson, Liam Neeson (sp?), Sean Connery (sp?), the actor who played Magnum PI...Tom Selleck...Robin Williams...the actress with the lead from 'Monster'...*argh* My memory!!!!


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

don't worry, I can't even count the number of actors whose names I forgot or don't know :lol:


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...CHARLISE THERON!!!...

...I knew it would come back to me...;P


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rhadamanthus_@Aug 6 2004, 11:31 PM
> *Who is you favourite actor or actress?
> [snapback]1306[/snapback]​*


I love Audry Hepburn!!!!!!!  (I don't think I spelled her name right!). Audry Hepburn is the one who starred in, "My Fair Lady," and many other movies and some musicals!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Quaverion said:


> Who is you favourite actor or actress? My personal favourite is Rod Steiger. B) Has anyone ever seen "Marty"?


I have, but to be honest I prefer Ernest Borgnine in the big-screen version. I just find him more emotional and much more convincing as an Italian.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oldies - Ingrid Bergman and James Stewart
New Ones - Meryl Streep and Colin Firth


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Oldies - Ingrid Bergman and James Stewart
> New Ones - Meryl Streep and Colin Firth


Colin Firth is probably my favorite actor. I saw THE KING'S SPEECH three times when it first came out. Riveting movie and performance.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

From the _good ol' days_: Alan Alda, Carroll O'Connor, George Peppard, Norman Fell, John Ritter, Eddie Arnold.

Younger ones: George Clooney, Sandra Bullock, Robin Williams, Robert DeNiro, Harrison Ford.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

In no particular order...
Bogart, Richard Widmark, Jean Rochefort, Brando, Michael Hordern, Daniel Auteuil.
Isabelle Huppert, Jodie Foster, Juliette Binoche, Sylvia Hoeks, Thelma Ritter, Jeanne Moreau.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Bogart, John Wayne, Cary Grant, Robert Mitchum, Montgomery Clift, Orson Welles, Erich von Stroheim, Chaplin, Buster Keaton, James Cagney, Henry Fonda, James Stewart... and best of all, NIKOLAY CHERKASOV.
Lauren Bacall, Marlene Dietrich, Katherine Hepburn, Marilyn Monroe, Lillian Gish, Gene Tierney...

Bogart & Bacall is the ultimate couple as far as I'm concerned. However, they might not rule so supreme were it not for the obligatory "third wheel", who is of course none but the maestro Howard Hawks.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

In the past, I liked Gregory Peck ("To Kill a Mockingbird") and Jimmy Stewart ("It's a Wonderful Life", "Harvey"). These days, I like George Clooney if the story is good and the role fits him.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Sir John Mills. ( Hobsons Choice) Humphrey Bogart. ( The Big Sleep) Maggie Smith.(The Pride of Miss Jean Brodie) Barbara Flynn. (The Biederbeck Affair) Alice Faye.(anything!) James Stewart.(Rear Window).


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

warren oates
klaus kinski
michael caine
robert mitchum 
gene hackman
kirk douglas
gene wilder
charlie chaplin 
lino ventura
bill murray
steve martin
robert de niro


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

In no particular order:

Meryl Streep 
Jennifer Lawrence (A young Meryl Streep. Yes I do believe Jennifer is that talented)
Scarlett Johannson (My lord she is gorgeous)
Jessica Lange
Frances McDormand

Robert De Niro
Phillip Seymour Hoffman (RIP)
Brad Pitt (Underrated because he has a pretty face)
Daniel Day Lewis
Morgan Freeman
John Malkovich
Sam Rockwell
Sean Penn
Ralph Fiennes
Jonah Hill (I think he's going to be another brilliant actor like Tom Hanks who went from comedy to drama. At least he has the potential).
Javier Bardem

A few others I can't think of now.

V


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Jeremy Irons in "dead ringers" and Brideshead
Rutger Hauer in "Floris", the hitcher and Blade Runner
Harvey Keitel in Ridley Scott's "the duellist"

Since House of cards I'm smitten with the short haired Robin Wright
Scarlett Johannson; "what I lack in experience, I make up for in dedication", said in some Woody Allen film, whohaaaa
Raquel Welsh as she appeared in my early teenage dreams, she was an actress, right...?

Many more, most already mentioned


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Burt Lancaster, always and forever. My wish since I was younger was always to look just like him.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Bryan Cranston.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

James Mason, Ava Gardner. 

From more recent times, Bob De Niro, Patricia Clarkson.

Note: This can change daily.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Audrey Tautou. Acting? She can sit quietly in the corner on a bean bag for all I care. i just want her on screen


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Males: Dirk Bogarde, Marlon Brando, Richard Burton, Burt Lancaster, Peter Lorre. Females: Ingrid Bergman, Greta Garbo, Ingrid Thulin, Vivien Leigh.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Burt Lancaster, always and forever. My wish since I was younger was always to look just like him.


Yes!!! There's no better hero than Burt Lancaster in John Frankenheimer's "The Train."


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Jeff Bridges* is one of my favorites.

His two best roles?









"The Big Lebowski" (of course)









"Fearless"


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Another contemporary actor who's one of my favorites is *Clive Owen*.

Some highlights:









"Children of Men"









"Closer" - with the equally talented and lovely Natalie Portman


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Thinking about actresses...

*Ingrid Bergman* in "Casablanca."










Perfect in every way.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

JACE said:


> *Jeff Bridges* is one of my favorites.
> 
> His two best roles?
> 
> ...


The Big Lebowski is just a terrific movie. I think one of the greatest performances of John Goodman's career. _"Shut the F#$% Up Donny, You're out of your element!"_ Never ceases to put me in stiches.

And watching the subtle and often missed facial ticks and reactions to what is done and said by other characters in that movie is what made Hoffman such a brilliant actor.

V


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've always liked Julia Roberts. She really can light up a screen.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Favorite actor? Earlier I said Colin Firth, but I think I'm going to revise that. Colin is definitely still "up there," but all things considered I think my favorite actor is Adrien Brody. I just find him to be superb no matter what kind of role he plays. 

Favorite actress? For some reason, that's harder...Judy Garland, probably.


----------



## SteveSherman (Jan 9, 2014)

Many already mentioned, like Jodie Foster, Maggie Smith, Bogart and Bacall (inseparable), but also Robert Duvall and Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2015)

Best actor names that spring to mind would be Mark Rylance, Cate Blanchett and Daniel Day-Lewis.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Daniel Day-Lewis, Mindy Kaling ;P


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Dana Wynter

Regal actress from the 1950s.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Sid James, Barbara Windsor, Kenneth Williams, Hattie Jacques.

We shall not see their like again.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Myrna Loy, Barbara Stanwyck, Jean Simmons, Audrey Hepburn, Nathalie Baye

Peter Davison, Sam Neill, Michael Kitchen


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Daniel Day-Lewis and Meryl Streep. It's all about diversity of roles taken.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Current favorites: Denis Levant, Penelope Cruz


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Bruno Ganz
Toshiro Mifune
Marlon Brando
Klaus Kinski

But I am more about films than actors. A film's 'star' should be the architecture of the film itself. Actors should be nothing more than chess pieces—Kubrick understood this very well.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Morimur said:


> Bruno Ganz
> Toshiro Mifune
> Marlon Brando
> Klaus Kinski
> ...


In a way this is very true and I do agree with you. In European cinema it's especially like this, for example in Italian neo-realism and Bresson, and in French new wave too. But I also feel that I understand classic Hollywood cinema better when I take into account this "star"-phenomenon as a social reality that also reflects from the film itself. When Cary Grant is this all-important person and at the same time a non-entity, a no-body, in _North by Northwest,_ it's not just his character, it's also Cary Grant himself. A lot of the best American actors and actresses always played just themselves, and this is indeed why they were such good "actors".


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Gene Hackman
Dustin Hoffman
John Turturro
Brad Dourif
Phillippe Noiret
Daniel Auteuil
Marcello Mastroianni
Sissy Spacek
John Cazale

Cazale only made five films, before his premature death but what a list and what performances:

The Godfather
The Conversation
The Godfather Part II
Dog Day Afternoon
The Deer Hunter

The Seventies were certainly a golden age for Hollywood.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Templeton said:


> The Seventies were certainly a golden age for Hollywood.


It's interesting, I know several people think so, but I can't stand 60's and 70's Hollywood (or 60's and 70's world cinema!) at all. To me, the golden age was the 30's and especially the 40's. Silent era was most excellent but it was such a different art form so it's hard to judge it against sound film, 30's and 40's is what I love, 50's I really like as well but to me it's already showing signs of decline.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> It's interesting, I know several people think so, but I can't stand 60's and 70's Hollywood (or 60's and 70's world cinema!) at all. To me, the golden age was the 30's and especially the 40's. Silent era was most excellent but it was such a different art form so it's hard to judge it against sound film, 30's and 40's is what I love, 50's I really like as well but to me it's already showing signs of decline.


Sixties and seventies had one advantage to the thirties more colour films. By the seventies the black and white films had dissapeared almost completely.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll name 5:

Dan Day Lewis
Joaquin Phoenix
Phil Seymour Hoffman
Bryan Cranston
Tom Hanks


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Sloe said:


> Sixties and seventies had one advantage to the thirties more colour films. By the seventies the black and white films had dissapeared almost completely.


Colour is an interesting addition to cinema, I think it makes film-making more difficult. Either you devote a lot of time and effort to get the colours right and thus make a better film, or you don't get colour (like most directors) and your film just becomes more boring than it would have been in black and white. I think that films like Ford's _The Searchers_ and Visconti's _Il Gattopardo_ utilize colour to maximum effect to enhance the final product. Also Godard's _Le Mepris_ has fantastic colours.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

My tops: 

Christopher Lloyd, Michael Crawford, Bill Murray, John Candy, Michael Keaton, Tom Hanks, Robin Williams.


----------

